# how to reduce hay waste



## sawfish99

I am working on designing a new hay feeder for the goats.  Right now, they get the hay out of a half blue barrel sitting in the shelter.  The problem is, they pull the flakes apart looking for hte tastiest pieces and I end up with a lot of hay bedding that they won't eat.

1. I am going to try buying some different hay to see if they eat more and waste less.

2. I still want to consider different design options to make it harder for them to pull the hay apart.  If you have pictures of what works for you, please post!


----------



## elevan

I think the feeder hay feeder type that incorporates a hay rack above a feeder tray seem to be best for wasted hay.


----------



## sawfish99

That's basically what I am working on designing.  Right now I am planning 2 separate feeders in the shelter, each about 3' long with a catch under it.  I am going to make the part that holds hay out of a piece of goat stockade panel.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

elevan said:
			
		

> I think the feeder hay feeder type that incorporates a hay rack above a feeder tray seem to be best for wasted hay.


x2

Small holes, wedge or diagonal shape design, and a tray underneath to catch falling peices.


----------



## elevan

Hey 20kids, you've got pictures of yours on here somewhere don't you?


----------



## crazyland

Any ideas of something that might work for when horses share it with the goats? Everything I think of works for one but not the other.


----------



## sawfish99

I'm not pursuing overlap between the horses and goats.  My concern about sharing a feeder is if it is low enough for goats to reach, a horse could catch a leg in it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A feeder made out of some old parts











A feeder we made from a plan:  These feeders work great and don't waste any hay, as long as you have them set so they can't jump into the backs of them.  You do have to scrape a little hay dirt out of the grain part before feeding grain.


----------



## sawfish99

Have any of you noticed a difference in hay consumption if the feeder is covered (in the shelter) where the hay stays dry compared to outside?

Specifically, if you have a hay feeder in both locations (inside and out) will the goats only use 1 or the other during rain?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Personally, I haven't notice a difference. Unless you give them a choice, then if it is raining they will certainly only eat the hay under the shelter. But with several goats, I find they will spread out and eat at more than one location. 

this is assuming you don't have rain non-stop for 2 or 3 days.  Goats don't like to stay wet. They will but they prefer not to. 

Biggest thing I notice the difference with besides throwing it on the ground compared to putting it in a feeder is kind of hay, first cutting compared to 2nd cutting, Alfalfa compared to grass. Mine wont waste a bit of alfalfa.  I have even fed slabs of hay in rubber tubs and haven't had much waste. But if there is a lot of stemy stuff in it they will pick through it. I normally try to put out just what they will eat in a day, or between feedings. 

In these pictures I am feeding a round bale of first cutting orchard grass, There is some steamy stuff along with a fair amount of soft leafy grass. You can see they are going through it and pulling out the long stemy stuff. Now I have been feeding them way too much. So they are being picky.  And I have been piling the feeder up full to the top, since it is a round bale it is harder to keep down into the feeder. So some of the does have been pulling it out over the top, which wastes even more. 








Also wanted to show you this feeder we put up on the fence. With most of the holes blocked off with some light weight sidding we had left over. This feeder works pretty well. But again, I am feeding the first cutting and they are picking through it some.  If I put slabs of hay from my 3rd cutting in there there wouldn't be any wasted, plus it is chopped more than the hay from a round baler.


----------



## sawfish99

Today was project day.  I decided to go with a somewhat covered, outdoor hay rack.  My total cost was under $30, including the new 2x4s I just bought for farm projects. The wire is from scraps of goat stockade fencing from my truck transport cage project. The bottom barrel piece is sitting on 2 cross rails and held down with 2x4s.  I intentionally used untreated lumber so there are no toxins in the wood if the goats chew on it.  That may mean replacement in a few years, but that's ok with me.  The top barrel piece is held in place with a bungee cord that is easily removed for filling the rack.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That really looks good.  And they goats seem to enjoy it also.


----------



## Queen Mum

VERY NICE!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am going to make one.


----------



## autumnprairie

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> Today was project day.  I decided to go with a somewhat covered, outdoor hay rack.  My total cost was under $30, including the new 2x4s I just bought for farm projects. The wire is from scraps of goat stockade fencing from my truck transport cage project. The bottom barrel piece is sitting on 2 cross rails and held down with 2x4s.  I intentionally used untreated lumber so there are no toxins in the wood if the goats chew on it.  That may mean replacement in a few years, but that's ok with me.  The top barrel piece is held in place with a bungee cord that is easily removed for filling the rack.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4878_img_0895.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4878_img_0898.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4878_img_0896.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4878_img_0901.jpg



That is a great design. do you think you could post deminisions too,


 I want to see if I can get my DH to make one for my goats


----------



## sawfish99

Thanks for all the comments. Here are the instructions.

I made my dimensions based on the blue barrel I was using (I have multiple sizes that I pick up at a local car wash). This barrel is 39" tall and 22"diameter; adjust dimensions for your barrel size and goat size. I used screws to hold everything together because of the expected stresses. I think I used 5 8' 2x4s. After DW and I finished arguing about the design options, it only took about 2 hours to build.

1. Cut barrel in half.
2. Build 2 end frames.  The uprights are 48" (1 8' 2x4 cut in half for each pair of legs).
3. The bottom support for the base is 32" and the legs are 16" apart (outside dimension).
4. The 2 cross rail supports that hold the bottom barrel are 42" long and mounted at 10" from the ground (top of the 2x4 is at 10").  This puts the edge of the barrel at about 18" and was a good height for my goats to reach into.
5. Place barrel half on cross rail supports and screw 16" 2x4 above each side of the barrel (inside the legs). Drill holes in the bottom of barrel for rain drainage if it will be outside.
6. Mount a 39" flat-face-up 2x4 on top of the ones holding the barrel in place.
7. Cut your stockade/wire panel pieces.  Mine are 20" tall and 36" long for the main panels and 20" tall by 12" wide on the ends.
8. Mount 2 42" long cross rails at the height to catch the top of the wire panel (I didn't measure, just lined it up).
9. Use U nails (fencing nails, chicken wire nails, etc) to secure all wire panels in place).
10. Place in goat pen and fill with hay. Note- this is a critical step.
11. Put other half of barrel on top, upside down. Secure with a bungee cord over the top.


----------



## Queen Mum

One of the nice things about this feeder is that you could open the drain hole in the bottom half of the barrel and allow it to "drain" if it gets water in it.   You could also  use a different top (plywood or cattle panel and tarp and use the other half to make another barrel feeder if the herd grows.  Or you could use the other half of the barrel as a water station using the same design for the frame.


----------



## cmjust0

*Feed less hay* 

Thta's the only thing I've ever found that *truly* reduces hay waste.  If you find that they're wasting about half of what you throw, throw half of what you've been throwing.  They'll waste half of that for a while and then scream for more, but it won't be long before they start cleaning up a *much* higher percentage of what you throw..


----------

